# Help ID these bicycle whistles



## rideahiggins (Feb 24, 2011)

Can anyone help ID these bicycle whistles? They seam like they would mount onto the front forks and somehow ride against the tire and as the tire goes around the pistons pump air thru the whistles. I found a photo on the web of one all polished up but it didn't have much info.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember seeing one on ebay but don't remember what it sold for. They seem to be rare and very cool, what are you going to do with them?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 24, 2011)

Try the Wheelmen site.  thewheelmen.org


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you ever find info on them? Do you want to sell one?


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 28, 2011)

*Halls whistles*

I found a photo of one that Copake had in an auction and it was a Halls Mechanical whistle. I was wondering how these mounted to a bicycle to keep them up right, well appearently mine are missing the second mounting bracket and spring loaded tensioner knob. I'm trying to see if the guy I got them from has them laying around somewhere and just didn't know they belonged together. It wouldn't be hard to make a mount and tensioner, it just wouldn't be original. Here is the photo I found. I will probably sell them at some point. It would have to be a good offer because once I sell these I probably won't have the chance to own another one.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 26, 2011)

Did anyone want to make an offer on these before I put them on the feebay? Here is an old ad I found on the net.


----------



## richtrix (Mar 27, 2011)

email sent


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 27, 2011)

Duuuude, those things are AWESOME! I'd love to have one, but I've got so many other bike parts I need right now.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are very cool. Looks like the lower mount clamps around an upper section of a front fork leg and the tire would ride on the center of the front tire when the spring loaded button is depressed. The upper clamp must fasten to the handle bar or stem. The crank arm on the whistle's wheel would pump the air in the cylinder to blow through the whistle. I'll bet they sound pretty good if in working condition. You are probably right about the slim chance of finding any more like those.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 29, 2011)

Going on the feebay tonight. I'll see what happens. No hurry to sell them.


----------

